# How fast is too fast?



## Magnolia (Jul 18, 2011)

I feed my 4 month old puppy a large breed puppy food to keep him from growing too fast and having problems. Will that stop him from reaching his full potential in size? I assume his growth plates close at a certain age no matter what he's fed. My vet is happy with him and so am I. So how do you know you've got the right balance between growth and good health?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Magnolia said:


> I feed my 4 month old puppy a large breed puppy food to keep him from growing too fast and having problems. Will that stop him from reaching his full potential in size?


No. His size is determined by his genetics, nothing else. His _weight_ can be affected by overfeeding, and that's not healthy. 

The best way to find the balance between growth and health is to use a quality food and feed to his condition, not the numbers on a scale or the recommendations on the bag. I do use the feeding recommendation as a general guide - it's a fine place to start, but adjust the amount as necessary based on his condition. 

Because he's been growing rapidly up to now and that will slow down as he nears his final adult weight, you may need to adjust his food often. If he's overly skinny (you can see every rib), feed a little more. If he's starting look a little thick (you can't easily feel his ribs and see the last one or two, he doesn't have a discernible "waist" when viewed from above or a tuck up at the abdomen when viewed from the side ), cut his food back slightly. I used to run my hand down my pup's sides every few days to check their condition.


----------



## Magnolia (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks Debbie, that makes perfect sense. He's being fed Royal Canin German Shepherd puppy so I'm not concerned about the food. He definitely has a waist, but I'm enjoying a few minutes of quiet while he naps so can't check for ribs. He goes to the vet this week, so I'm sure she will check him too.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i've never fed puppy food to my dogs. all
of my dogs have been healthy.


----------

